# Ostarine



## Chris90 (May 15, 2020)

Sorry if this post is not allowed. I was thinking about running a cycle first time of anavar or mastabol something mild as I'm a bit wary of anything stronger and the side affects that might come it such as roid rage as I suffer with a bit of anxiety and and get irritated easy lol.

im wary where get them from and Read that there is a lot of fakes knocking about, so I've been looking at sarms and seen ostarine I was wondering as anyone tried them and are they safe and side affects e.t.c as can't Find much info


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

Ive got a lot of experience with Sarms what are your questions?



Chris90 said:


> Sorry if this post is not allowed. I was thinking about running a cycle first time of anavar or mastabol something mild as I'm a bit wary of anything stronger and the side affects that might come it such as roid rage as I suffer with a bit of anxiety and and get irritated easy lol.
> 
> im wary where get them from and Read that there is a lot of fakes knocking about, so I've been looking at sarms and seen ostarine I was wondering as anyone tried them and are they safe and side affects e.t.c as can't Find much info


----------



## Chris90 (May 15, 2020)

I was wondering are they safer than steroids and what's a good beginners cycle and what are the side affects of ostarine ??


----------



## Rwhulkster (Jul 21, 2019)

Chris90 said:


> I was wondering are they safer than steroids and what's a good beginners cycle and what are the side affects of ostarine ??


 You have to realise that potentially sarms are more dangerous than steroids simply because they have had virtually no human trials compared to AAS. Therefore on the whole very little is known about there long term side effects.

I can speak on ostarine as I have used it but only for its use as a joint and tendon healer which it does a great job but compared to steroids it don't come close it won't even compare to a low dose of anavar


----------



## iron2000 (Aug 10, 2019)

I ran ostarine before trying aas. It shut me down and got me a trt prescription. Then I ran a 600mg test cycle and made ridiculous gains. I didn't get anything out of ostarine. I was also using peptides with it. If you really think about it most sarms shut you down. You'll have less libido etc on sarm cycles. Just stick to good old test.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

sorry to hijack the post. The company I use to use closed down, what are GTG manufacturers at present thanks


----------

